# Please harmonise!



## dmc123

Hi, I am learning harmony from a harmony book. I need to harmonise the following with only root position I, V and V7 chords. They say "complete the following melodic fragments and set for four voices in note against note texture, so that each melody tone gets a chord.









If someone knows of similar exercises with solutions could you please point me towards them as well.


----------

